# Question For All You Laundry Door Modifiers



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

We seem to have plenty of bathroom storage, so I've never been inclined to do the under-sink laundry bag to shelf conversion. Plus, that is where we keep our dirty laundry. Well, the wife keeps an emergency supply of feminine hygiene products tucked away behind the mesh laundry bag.

So the question is, if you convert that under sink compartment over to shelved storage, where do you keep your dirty laundry?

Kevin


----------



## CampingCindy (Sep 26, 2011)

We never found that the under cabinet laundry stored very much so we put a couple of the short laundry baskets underneath the bottom bunk and put our laundry in there. One for towels, etc and the other for clothes. We could push the laundry baskets to the back of the bunk and not see them.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

We keep the mesh bag in the bath tub. Most of the time we use bath house anyway. If we do use the shower in the camper we just sit the bag in the hallway till finished. So far this has worked well for us.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If I remember correctly, Jasonrebecca removed the "lid" from the open space below the doors on the cabinet that is next to the toilet to expose the void under it. I had suggested to install some hooks and hang a laundry bag in there. The only problem I see with the idea is that if you dropped something in there you may not ever be able to get it out again due to limited access to the space.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Mesh bags at the foot of the kid's bunks. It's always a mess in there, so a pile of smelly clothes doesn't bother them.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

K. Smith said:


> We seem to have plenty of bathroom storage, so I've never been inclined to do the under-sink laundry bag to shelf conversion. Plus, that is where we keep our dirty laundry. Well, the wife keeps an emergency supply of feminine hygiene products tucked away behind the mesh laundry bag.
> 
> So the question is, if you convert that under sink compartment over to shelved storage, where do you keep your dirty laundry?
> 
> Kevin


We keep ours in a laundry basket in the bath tub/shower or sometimes we move the basket to the bed of the pick truck,depends on how many people are with us and what the weather is like.

Happy Camping


----------



## julie (Aug 10, 2010)

We use a couple of rubbermaid totes, one for towels and one for clothes. They are water proof so if we have extra people and have to lower the bottom bunk of our 21rs we just put them outside.


----------



## adamdavid (Apr 2, 2013)

We will use the storage under the dinette seat(closest to the counter) for laundry on our 210rs. It is easy to access and alot more room.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

luckylynn said:


> We keep ours in a laundry basket in the bath tub/shower or sometimes we move the basket to the bed of the pick truck,depends on how many people are with us and what the weather is like.
> 
> Happy Camping


We've always kept hampers in the corner in the front bedroom, but I feel like a moron for not thinking of putting it in the shower, a part of the trailer that is otherwise used for 15 minutes a day max.







!


----------

